# A Nice Little Article About The Toronto Fire Service Supporting The Soldiers.



## Bruce Monkhouse (18 Apr 2007)

My work partners daughter is on the TO Fire service and we can watch if her truck gets called out on the Fire website. While going there tonight I noticed this and thought I would post it here,

_TFS support Canadian troops   
  
Toronto Fire Services wanted to show their support of our Canadian troops in Afghanistan and collected more than $3000.00 in Tim Horton's Gift Certificates for our soldiers in Afghanistan. We also provided a plaque and TFS t-shirts for the firefighters on the base. As a token of their appreciation they have sent us the following video and photographs [ see link below] of their station in Kandahar._

http://www.toronto.ca/fire/news/tim_hortons/index.htm


----------



## Can-american (7 May 2007)

I love when something like this happens, things like this are few and far between in America and it is a shame.   Wonderful to hear Take care Can-Am


----------



## gaspasser (7 May 2007)

:'(
...sorry, I got an eyelash in my eye.


Thank you Toronto Fire Service.  A Timmie's NATO standard goes a long way.


----------



## Hunteroffortune (19 May 2007)

Excellent! 

I work near an armory, and sometimes soldiers come to our cafeteria for cheap grub, I often want to approach them and show my support by thanking them, but I'm never sure they would appreciate being interrupted. Is it okay to go over and say "THANKS"?


----------

